# Public warned of wandering turtles



## News Bot (Apr 22, 2009)

*Published:* 22-Apr-09 12:30 PM
*Source:* ABC News

Wimmera residents are being warned they might see more turtles moving along roads and waterways because of the drought.

*Read More...*


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 23, 2009)

awww cute  i love turtles! hope the public understand



Nat  x


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 23, 2009)

I feel really sorry for these turtles, having been a Wimmera resident, I know what the attitude to towards them is like. Many taken great pride on swerving onto the other side to run them down, so they are going to think its open season.


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 23, 2009)

drive carefully ppl...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 23, 2009)

i hate how people run them over its not like they dart out in front of you


----------



## wombat (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw this story in the local paper.

I haven't seen any yet. But yet again, I don't go out of town.


----------



## BlindSnake (Apr 24, 2009)

Bushfire said:


> I feel really sorry for these turtles, having been a Wimmera resident, I know what the attitude to towards them is like. Many taken great pride on swerving onto the other side to run them down, so they are going to think its open season.


 
Sounds like a job for spiky turtle.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...d-spiky-lizard-100618?highlight=spikey+lizard


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 24, 2009)

what an awesome idea  im doing that now... SPIKEY SPIKEY animals tehe...


Nat     xo


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 25, 2009)

I love turtles there so slow and they are in a shell...............it's just so turtle like


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 25, 2009)

Drought? We are getting them all over the roads from the floods. I have my 2nd turtle in care now, with broken shell.


----------



## euphorion (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a friend just yesterday saying she picked a turtle off the road who was a fair way from the creek... dont do it little turtles!! you have plenty to live for!!


----------



## andyscott (Apr 26, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> Sounds like a job for spiky turtle.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...d-spiky-lizard-100618?highlight=spikey+lizard


 


LMAO, I was thinking the same thing.


----------

